# Puesta a tierra placa electrónica (PCB) en aparato portatil.



## wintermute (May 24, 2006)

La pregunta es muy tonta, tan tonta que no he encontrado nada por internet. Se trata de un proyecto de universidad.

Tengo el siguiente aparato diseñado: Aparato de intrumentación médica portátil. Alimentado mediante adaptador de red a 5V. Es un aparato de captación de señal, receptor-amplificador.
Por norma necesita 2 tomas de tierra. Una aisalda y otra normal, estas 2 no puden estar interconectadas para aisalar completamente al paciente.

Las corrientes de deriva en un principio son de risa (nA-mA a voltaje bajo), pero como es un aparato médico necesito una tierra aisalda de todas formas por norma.

La cuestión es como hago la tierra aislada en la placa PCB del circuito. No tengo ni idea, así que necesito detalles. 
Se usa una resistencia de tierra?? Con tan baja tensión no creo que sirva.

La tierra aislada NO puede ir conectada a la de red, ya que esta no es suficientemente estable.

No puedo conectarla a la carcasa del aparato porque este podría amplificar el ruido ambiente a través de la toma de tierra o introducirme tensión en modo común alta. 
¿¿Debo usar una placa adicional conductora, de algún metal puesta en el aparato para la tierra?? En ese caso se mantendrá el potencial de referencia de tierra estable??. Necesito una tierra (o neutro) estable para que NO me introduzca mucho ruido en la señal. 

Como veis voy muy perdido y no sé que hacer para mantener cierto equilibrio entre ruido y seguridad.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2006)

Yo no soy especialisa pero se debe suponer lo siguiente:

1.-Una toma de tierra normal que utiliza todo pupurri (oficinas, quirofanos...) esta yo la entraria dentro del aparato hasta la zona de tension de red y alli se queda (puede ser necesaria si conectas antiparasitarios)

2.-Una segunda toma de masa unicamente para equipos medicos Esta la conectas EN UN SOLO PUNTO a chasis y en Un SOLO Punto a la electronica del pcb.
Intenta conectar la masa en forma de arbol, 1 tronillo en el chasis y de alli partes todas la tierras, pero nunca entre ellas se pueden unir (evitar bucles de tierra)

Creo que esta seria la logica.

1.- toma tierra para tutimundi y que nunca estaras seguro si algien o algo a hecho alguna chapuza o alguna miquina deriva.

2.-una segunda piqueta que saber que nadia tocara salvo tus equipos


O sea los piquetas en el edificio, evidentemente un poco separadas.


El neutro nunca lo utilices para nada relacionado con la toma de tierra, es una linea mas. Acaso tu sabes en que estado estan las piquetas de la compañia?? 
Aunque el reglamento dice que se puede conectar, no se recomienda a niveles practicos unir tierra con neutro.


----------



## wintermute (May 26, 2006)

Grácias me has aclarado algunas duadas.

No sé el estado de la tierra donde se va a colocar el aparato (intentaré informaciónrmarme) pero no me fio que esté en muy buen estado, de todas formas no tenía intención de utilizar el neutro de red porque es una chapuza (al menos en estos casos).

Se agradecerían otros métodos, aunque el del simple tornillo a un punto de la carcasa me ha gustado. En la universidad mucha teoría sobre lo que es la tierra pero prácitca (montaje físico de la misma) ninguno, por lo menos en electrónica.

Salud.


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola chicos

Wintermute, tiopepe tiene razón, utiliza un solo punto para la masa, evitando bucles.
Dependiendo de las normas de cada país, se puede conectar el neutro a tierra. En Argentina, el neutro se conecta a tierra en los postes de tendido de cables. suerte


----------



## Worf (Ene 13, 2008)

Yo generalmente cuando instalo equipos electrónicos que requieren un buen aterramiento, por ejemplo centrales de alarma con comunicador digital,  busco una tuberia de agua metalica y la pruebo con un estabilizador de voltaje que indica si la tierra es buena. A veces, cuando no tengo tuberias cerca de la instalación, entierro una barra cooper para este fin.
He observado, siguiendo las pistas en el PCB que la tierra va conectada al negativo del circuito, a veces con un varistor intermedio.
Saludos.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 14, 2008)

HOLA


bueno realmente la proteccion seria una optoaislacion es decir busca por optoaisladores, alli te explicaran que es y porque aisla ya que los circuitos se comunican por medio de luz mas no electricamente entonces en caso de una sobrecarga se quema el optoaislador mas no pasa la corriente hacia el paciente.

esto es muy comun se usa para muchas aplicaciones no solamente en electromedicina sino cuando uno quiere proteger determinada etapa del circuito contra cualquier descarga y que no llegue en lo mas minimo a la siguiente etapa.

busca el datasheet de un optoaislador como por ejemplo el 4N33

entonces tu aislas una etapa de tu circuito con otra totalmente porque ni siquiera compartes la misma tierra, y lo unico que las une entre ellas es luz y esa luz vuelve y se convierte en electricidad y asi es como se comporta esste tipo de circuitos.


----------

